# Spamming my console error



## jigglywiggly (Dec 21, 2009)

So I just installed freebsd on a box, it went well.

However, since I am going to install gnome, I need to install x11..

Anyway, I just did 
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean

And now after it finally finished compiling, after a reboot I keep getting:
acd0: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST ASC=0x20 ascq = 0x00

I have no idea what this means. I mean the system is working, other than this barrage of spamming.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

Is this happening with hal running?

`# hal-disable-polling --device /dev/acd0`
Should stop it.


----------



## phrac (Dec 21, 2009)

jigglywiggly said:
			
		

> And now after it finally finished compiling, after a reboot I keep getting:
> acd0: FAILURE - unknown CMD (0x03) ILLEGAL REQUEST ASC=0x20 ascq = 0x00



That is your cd-rom/dvd drive causing those messages. I recommend doing what SirDice described above.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Dec 21, 2009)

Worked like a charm, thanks guys.


----------

